# SquidBillies



## fitforanautopsy (Jul 26, 2010)

I think they deserved a thread. considering its the greatest show known to mankind.

EDIT:This is the OFFICIAL Squidbillies thread. i here by nominate it that. Il post new episodes when there out , and update this occasionally first post occasionally with new info.  cheers


----------



## Bobo (Jul 26, 2010)

I couldn't agree more! 







Always funny especially since it makes fun of shit I see ever damn day


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 26, 2010)

I love this show.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Jul 26, 2010)

DAN HALEN


----------



## fitforanautopsy (Jul 26, 2010)

This and metalocalypse are always a favorite


----------



## fitforanautopsy (Jul 26, 2010)

New Episode
Adult Swim Video : Squidbillies : America: Why I Love Her


----------



## Bobo (Jul 26, 2010)

The musical was fucking great 



> Ain't it odd
> that a house of God
> looks like a facade
> for trainin death squads
> ...



Only two sources I trust are Glenn Beck and singin woodland creatures


----------



## fitforanautopsy (Jul 27, 2010)

that had me rolling , the glen beck thing lol.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 27, 2010)

That episode was awesome, I'm always cracking up about the ever changing trucker hats.


----------



## fitforanautopsy (Jul 27, 2010)

I think, as a group of squidbillies fans, should make this the most active thread in this subforum


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm watching season 1 on DVD right now.


----------



## fitforanautopsy (Jul 27, 2010)

i was going to buy volume 3, but i needed the money for nachos


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 27, 2010)

The one where rusty gets mad guitar skills from satan is the best. Brendan Small for the win.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 27, 2010)

"you dont want non granny!"


----------



## Bobo (Jul 27, 2010)

ZOMB13 said:


> That episode was awesome, I'm always cracking up about the ever changing trucker hats.



I should really buy a few of those hats hehe.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 27, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> The one where rusty gets mad guitar skills from satan is the best. Brendan Small for the win.



Definitely. Funny as shit and cool playing. Man I need that on dvd.


----------



## fitforanautopsy (Jul 27, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> The one where rusty gets mad guitar skills from satan is the best. Brendan Small for the win.


Brendan small from metalocalypse did an episode? i havent seen that one. 
GOD DAMN, i need to make a savings account for tv seasons.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 28, 2010)

As much as I might love Squidbillies, I think that Adult Swim just isn't up to the standard of the original shows. 

And, of course, even the original shows have slid downhill a bit, IMO. 

Of course, everything is a high point compared to... 12 oz mouse!!!! *laugh*

I'm waiting with bated breath for a DVD release of "Stroker and Hoop," of course!

Breakin' rules and family jewels
Stickin' it to the man!
Stroker and Hoop!
(Hoop!)
Stick it to the woman too!
(Oooh!)
Fighting for the right to love 
(oh woman I wanna make love to you) 
Makin' love to you...

but not the man!

Dude, the fact they had to clarify that last point just reeks of sublimation.... *laugh*


----------



## fitforanautopsy (Jul 30, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## blister7321 (Jul 30, 2010)

Fuck Yes this show kicks soooooo much ass


----------



## eclipsex1 (Jul 31, 2010)

I haven't been able to enjoy it that much yet.. I watch King of The Hill, Aqua Team Hunger Force, and Metalocalypse more.. Oh, and Look Around You is AMAZING.


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 31, 2010)

Such a great fucking show.

Adult Swim is the greatest.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 31, 2010)

I unfortunately have not seen many episodes of this show but I loved it
I believe I saw the one where they were trying to send out all the Mexican people


----------



## Bobo (Jul 31, 2010)

eclipsex1 said:


> I haven't been able to enjoy it that much yet.. I watch King of The Hill, Aqua Team Hunger Force, and Metalocalypse more.. Oh, and Look Around You is AMAZING.



Well maybe if you lived in _South_ Carolina....

lol


----------

